# MP3 Players,who uses them?



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

In the past I've always used portable cd players and powered computer speakers for sound when a prop is triggered. Would mp3 players be a better option? Or is there something else I should be looking at?
Thank you.


----------



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

I've always used MP3 players with powered speakers .i live in uk so we don't have monster guts boards ect .its a very easy way of getting sound when prop is triggered .


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I use mp3 players and powered computer speakers.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

I use cheap MP3 players, and powered speakers for most of my sound generation, for my thunderstorm effect I use a pioneer receiver, CD player, a 1000 watt amp to drive the downward firing 12"subwoofer, and weatherproof surround speakers up under the eves for crisp highs and ground shaking lows.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

MP3 and powered speakers are the best option and cheapest for most applications IMO. If you need something very specific or controllable then a sound card or audio controller works great.


----------



## Dendres0767 (Oct 6, 2013)

I have 4 MP3 players hooked to decent speakers that are out in varies spots for our haunt.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes, yes I do...Have various players and use a combo of guitar amps and powered speakers. Then a large powered subwoofer for bass


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

I use a lot of these little units:
http://www.electronics123.com/kits-...d-Modules/75-second-USB-recording-module.html
I disconnect the speaker and solder in a 1/8" jack to hookup a set of computer speakers, then hook the switch up to a relay. Throw it into a cheapo dollar store tupperware thingy and it's good to go.


----------

